# SONY XES Z-50 SYSTEM



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

*SONY XES Z-50 SYSTEM Build*

SONY XES Z-50 SYSTEM Build

Main Head Unit : SONY XES Z-50 10CD Changer

Sub-deck : Car-only CDT 8848 ESPRIT(Philips Promodule) 
- Independent power source (battery supply)

Digital processor : SONY XES Z-50(Full-tuned version)

Front Speaker

Tweeter : Scanspeak 9900

Mid-Woofer : Scanspeak 8531

Sub-Woofer : Scanspeak 8565

Power Amplifier

- Tweeter channel : Millbert 230(Vacuum tube amplifier)
* passive multi aemping

-Mid-Woofer And Sub-Woofer channel : Amati Amplifier 200W * 4CH

View Original : Car HiFi Club : ³×ÀÌ¹ö Ä«Æä

motion picture cd transport - EAGLES / HELL FREEZES OVER (XRCD)

http://serviceapi.nmv.naver.com/fla...120fd616dd08628c5fe8c5f4&width=720&height=438

Hyundai Grand Starex Frond stage 










SONY XES Z-50 and cdt 8848 esprite










astell&kern ak100 Digital coaxial connection










Samsung Galaxy Note2 + fiio 07k










SONY XES Z-50 processor Appearance internal tuning


















The passenger seat looks...










Tweeter : Scanspeak 9900 A pillar install










Mid-Woofer : Scanspeak 8531 Baffle door installation










Look inside the door...










State driver's door...










Look past the vehicle door operation


























Stereo Subwoofer... : Scanspeak 8565










Passive network


































Amp rack look










Audio Mind Amati 2 Limited Edition



















Millbert 230(Vacuum tube amplifier)










Tube amplifiers car-only 300b In production










Tube amplifiers car-only 6550pp In production










4 Nine silver bullion










Hidden silver bullion produced by dissolving











Main fuse block










Shielded power lines










Sterling Power Line + -










cdt ~ sony z-50 Connection Tara Labs Reference coaxial










Complete passive network










2-way front speaker wires Oyaide or800










Amp rack look










Engine alternator upgrades and tuning


















us battery is a good bass response










Rectification Capacitor










CarSound proofing


































































My Rottweiler


----------



## THE VIKING (Oct 23, 2007)

Intresting looking doorcard is that the factory fitted door panel ? ignore question as I posted this when there where not any build pictures. Very nice build


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

About my car audio system ... Introduction ^^


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

OK I'm subd!


----------



## g7kobayashi (Dec 31, 2013)

Great equipments.

But are the pictures dead?


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

Source click on the text link ... Sorry ... ^ ^;;


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

This, is true PORN!!!


----------



## Captain Paintball (Mar 18, 2007)

VERY very nice. The CD transport is very interesting.


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thank!~~ The world's first car only ... cd transport ...I think^^


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

Wow.... Very different from the usual setup we get here..... Me likey...


----------



## g7kobayashi (Dec 31, 2013)

This is far far far away from just a diyer.
Very professional installation and tuning.
Wish I have the knowledge and time to do mine.


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

bafukie said:


> Wow.... Very different from the usual setup we get here..... Me likey...


Some of the special operation in Korea...


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

g7kobayashi said:


> This is far far far away from just a diyer.
> Very professional installation and tuning.
> Wish I have the knowledge and time to do mine.


Thank~~~ good night ^^~


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sub'd


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

This is something special. Reminds me of a true high end home setup.


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

win1 said:


> Sub'd



SUB'd? Sub deck? Cdt 8848 esprit? ^^


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

teldzc1 said:


> This is something special. Reminds me of a true high end home setup.


Thank you. Aimed at the home audio sound....


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Sub'd means they have subscribed to this thread. It means this is so good they want to be notified of any updates.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

wow!!


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

The XES looks heavily modded. I see Lundahl output transformers. Can't figure out what the rest of the mods are.

What does the rectification cap power?


----------



## English audiophile (Sep 25, 2010)

Love looking at this install develop, keep up the good work.


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

THE VIKING said:


> Intresting looking doorcard is that the factory fitted door panel ? ignore question as I posted this when there where not any build pictures. Very nice build


I'll upload pictures soon work. Thank you...^^


----------



## mx300 (Apr 3, 2012)

░░░░░░░░░░░░▄▄ 
░░░░░░░░░░░█░░█ 
░░░░░░░░░░░█░░█ 
░░░░░░░░░░█░░░█ 
░░░░░░░░░█░░░░█ 
███████▄▄█░░░░░██████▄ 
▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█ 
▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█ 
▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█ 
▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█ 
▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█ 
▓▓▓▓▓▓█████░░░░░░░░░█ 
██████▀░░░░▀▀██████


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

mx300;2027977ㅋ░░░░░░░░░░░░▄▄
░░░░░░░░░░░█░░█
░░░░░░░░░░░█░░█
░░░░░░░░░░█░░░█
░░░░░░░░░█░░░░█
███████▄▄█░░░░░██████▄
▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█
▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█
▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█
▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█
▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█
▓▓▓▓▓▓█████░░░░░░░░░█
██████▀░░░░▀▀██████[/QUOTE said:


> GOOD!.......^^~~~~ ㅋㅋ


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

this is extremely impressive


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

Sony ES and XES are top notch... too bad Sony decided to switch to xplode...


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

There Is a few dollars spent on those passive XO components too...Delund isn't, er inexpensive.


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

Wtf! So beautiful


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Melting down the silver bullion is pretty crazy too


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

WoW!! Just WoW!!!! epper:epper:epper::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

Alternator upgrade Part 1

I replaced the alternator look



















120a Genuine Alternator










180a Denso Alternator










Denso alternator checked after tuning regulator 14.5V



















Alternator replacement process










Alternator replacement job completion










Check the battery voltage after the completion of the replacement process











Replace the alternator pulley to increase the speed of rotation










Before you replace the alternator configuration


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

more information on the 300b amp please! big fan of all things tube especially dht amps.


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

Alternator upgrade Part 2

Distance electronic components










The rectifier is the upper part of the Denso alternator. Dongle dongle is a silicon diode with a circular shape.

Each phase of the six-phase generator + - 12 in one dog. Thus, the capacitor 12 are required.

Note that the model number is 35-9 BLK746 Denso is a silicon diode.

The right to the left of the photo above is a mono ceramic capacitor capacitor.










Put in each phase, each coil lead wires to manually disconnect and then applying heat to the rectifier and desorption.










Tyubu shrink for insulation and stability that were treated










The photo shows the bottom side of the diode pin + electricity is seen coming up the side.

The upper-side slip, electricity is coming up - the body and the body is a slight interval of + isolated from each other.

Eotteokge capacitor to ground so the + side to take him while contemplating jjokseon above ground and flew it to turn.










The result is perhaps not know me like the photo work and the + side of the capacitor are all work in the same direction September

Do you reverse the polarity is easy to go out to the ...










+ Side first and after assembly work - work side pictures. Diode-side terminal and the body-side of the captive screws placed side look like a bite.

Yellow condenser back to avoid a short circuit yeoseo + body requires a special effort. + Side upside down, as opposed to a condenser connected.

After mounting the polarity could not do because there was no more than + - to purify the match had hydroponic do this one of two. John is there no polar want.










Motorola after completion silicon rectifier regulator assembly to look after treatment.

Alter itself fastened vibration many regulators that unless the problem.










Mounting complete look.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

excellent build, takes the best of car and home audio and still throws in some unique extras.

Specially like the XES use, the dedicated transport, and the A&K DAP!!! 

Hope the owner is happy! going by the pictures, they should be.


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

Creating a vehicle main power line ...


What about power lines to create pure silver? Sterling began to imagine the power cord from the vague Claim it up and let's you made​​.











First four gauges on the market, there is no power lines or sterling silver to buy silver bullion will be two euros.

Various types of silver is discovered that war hawks, Audio results for the type 3n (99.9%), 4n (99.99%) choose giwangyimyeon 4n is a thought I'd like to be ... ^ ^

Officially recognized globally 99.99% high purity'm in

To live is the luck permitting 99.99999%, or 99.99%, may take old is too.

This is so because they themselves are having a conductivity of copper and sterling silver 4n otherwise there is no longer a great sense.

1.5kg to buy sterling and foremost it 4n.











Be the first silver bullion to make the single fiber is dissolved.

First, taking into account the characteristics of high and low types of thickness 1.0mm 1.5mm 2 is unplugged.

When electricity flows through a conductor in the surface characteristics of silting the surface be smooth so.

When the melt injection polishing the surface of the base unit to 20kg yiraseo should give up its own well-drained Giving wire commissioned the company to select.





















As you can see, depending on the surface looks smooth.

Bumpy dirt road that look like under a microscope to. Earth not recommend a big deal, but a second and a half to seven wheels turn invisible electricity is passed to the rough surface of the conductor that is infused delay.

Hopefully, the surface is polished to a mirror surface shiny pants and the like.

Note where the wires are melted in my case bout loss to pull about 100 dollars is about 100g flew into the air. ㅠ











Second heat treatment

All conductors of heat and the determination of physical force is applied to the conductor, and the change is very disorganized.

This disorder is an electrical signal to bring the bottlenecks and distortions. Doeneundeyo So heat treatment is required.

Cryogenic processing is primarily determined by the flow of electricity to even better.

Secondary heat treatment to improve the flexibility of the wire and the sound calmly sunk.

3 car again disturbed by heat treatment and cryogenic treatment decisions again to align the wider bandwidth of the noise.











Step 3 looks like it has been heat-treated . Flow and heat treatment as the terminal block type and September

This heat treatment is soldering, crimping terminals , such as in everything , then it is recommended that you finish . Physical force is applied because the heat again is because the crystal structure is disturbed .

The more a tip earlier told , as I mentioned above, electricity flows through a conductor because of the riding surface is very important to ensure the surface .

Diameter than when the same number of strands of twisted-pair break the thick , flat square , rather than round wire round wire is also a good reason .

Another good thing is that everything here not as twisted as shown in the photo above the insulation gangs gangs should take each electricity is still flowing to the surface of the core . This means that the surface area is widened .

Stranded without isolation of each 've pushed just a case of twisting lines and not significantly different from the single fiber .

In my case, the Teflon insulated wire , each wire was thick (1.5mm) and an outer diameter of thin wire (1.0mm) to be located inside diameter of July











Oil on power lines feeding

Wrapped in Teflon before oiled look.











Teflon finish processing tube into a power line in the form of oil.











Mounted on a high place to put the oil into the oil in the figure.











Finishing the oil leaking into the look.

Why oil processing and self-generated power is applied to suppress the vibration of the vibration from the outside, even though intended to react flexibly mildogam and nuances of sound better.

However caution should be used haljeom the proper viscosity of the oil.











Coating treatment and finishing

Insulated to a surface treatment and sleeve look.











Hayeotneunde back side sleeve treatment. Guess compared to the thickness of a pencil are you going? ...











Shielding for shielded power lines coated cloth look.











I've let go of the side of the bond and a hammer ... Imagine thick sense? ^ ^

How to pick up the car, plus neotna yogeol I was worried ...




















Vernier caliper to measure the diameter is 3cm I saw ... One strand of yogeot.











4.5m power cord is made ​​of sterling silver look.





























Made a negative power line look.

Ground vehicle body to be used as a negative than a positive ttyaemun short.




















Waiting to be fitted complete look. Looks like big snakes ... ^ ^











Been mounted on a vehicle appearance. 

Black power lines around the blue power 4 gauge power wire with the good which is full thickness gauge is your name? ... ㅋ 











- After listening to the feeling of pure silver replacement 

0 gauge power cable with audio Davidson (copper) and feels at replacing gauges suneunseon three points. 

And reverse: before replacing the high-flying high-this did not yeotseupnidaman sinks slowly. 

Of the station: executive mildogam significantly improved. 

That station: As expected low overall tension improves the sense of power is saved. As the amplifier gain is raised immediately after replacing the low-Um ... there is so much out surprise Fortunately, burn this as it gradually subsided. 

Overall, the resolution is better and the ability to capture the piano like a lot of background noise and the sound of the connection is more advanced kkaekkeut haejyeoseo was lovable. 

When the speaker wires or signal alters flow to a part of the overall system affecting either side and then there was a certain part of the effect. 

Replace the main power line in the source unit, processors, amplifiers picked because it affects the entire system in terms of effects like most good things. 










- After listening to the power supply line of oil-impregnated felt


Impregnated with oil, power lines and bands of the biggest changes is the better and the resulting negative mildogam nuances and sense margin expansion kkaekkeut principal haejyeoseo saved. 

TR sseudaga overall tube amp amplifier, change is similar to the feeling of when. 

Ppeotchim high frequency distortion is not natural, casual and hear the realistic sound. 

Mildogam executive as well as improvement in the low and high frequencies and midrange Skinny and not burdensome sense of depth coming up. 

That bounced off the bottom of the low stiffness and the feeling was coming ... Spread flat, straight-up gives chojeoyeok ... The low occurrence of pyeolcheo puleojim til nice to hear there is no sense of tension keeps ... 

In the high-end cable manufacturers apply their own reference cables are wrapped in wire filler reduces vibration to facilitate the flow of current haeboni understandable why the two go hand experience. 

Listening to the feeling that something just did jappeok be added to the adrenaline from the ... ^ ^ 

Compare mobile phones which are recorded under yiraseo video, just listen listening purposes only ... 


MAHLER. SYMPHONY NO.2 of ... 

□ Replace the power cord before 

http://serviceapi.nmv.naver.com/fla...12da8ec696ad2d8a85572be6&width=720&height=438


□ After replacing the power supply line

http://serviceapi.nmv.naver.com/fla...a219b44d16fd0d3610605689&width=720&height=438


View Original

Car HiFi Club : ³×ÀÌ¹ö Ä«Æä


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

Engine room and lower insulation


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

Baffle door installation


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow! I wish the translation was better, I really would like to know what you are saying.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Lee, Could you post some videos of some nice vocals?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

No words.......


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

knever3 said:


> Wow! I wish the translation was better, I really would like to know what you are saying.


Hahaha! So true, but no need to read it's visual porn! Those door cards are... We'll I'm speechless


----------



## g7kobayashi (Dec 31, 2013)

Does the alternator produce a constant/stable voltage?
We all know that the output of a regular vehicle alternator
may vary from the engine RPM. Thank you.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I can't get over the power wire build. That's straight out of the Super Hi End home audio playbook where big bucks are spent on power cables. Although I have to say, I've never seen someone smelt Silver bullion, have it custom drawn, heat treated, polished, cryo treated, and then floated in oil. Usually people buy off the shelf wire from companies and make their own. This is way way over the top.

For the CD Transport, that's custom made or a sony deck?


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

XXXXX rated car audio Porn...Sick equipment list....Subd


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

CDT 8848 Esprit...










Top-loading cdt

Dedicated battery-powered

Philips Pro 2 Module

i2s, coaxial, optical output










10 limited edition custom made
































































Left battery input voltage, operating voltage of the right cdt











Iriver Ak-100 Astell&kern, CDT 8848 Esprit, Sony Xes Z-50 Compare listening

Rachel Podger, Vivaldi Violin 12Concerto, Allegro, Concerto in G major, opus 4 no. 3

View video demonstration : http://serviceapi.nmv.naver.com/fla...3b53d152c63345ea662964a9&width=720&height=438


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

g7kobayashi said:


> Does the alternator produce a constant/stable voltage?
> We all know that the output of a regular vehicle alternator
> may vary from the engine RPM. Thank you.


Alternator voltage irrespective of the engine revolution speed and constant.


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

teldzc1 said:


> I can't get over the power wire build. That's straight out of the Super Hi End home audio playbook where big bucks are spent on power cables. Although I have to say, I've never seen someone smelt Silver bullion, have it custom drawn, heat treated, polished, cryo treated, and then floated in oil. Usually people buy off the shelf wire from companies and make their own. This is way way over the top.
> 
> For the CD Transport, that's custom made or a sony deck?


cd transport Limited edition of 10 custom.


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

this is pure torture!!! 

DON'T STOP 

I am speechless


----------



## Danny Adams (Mar 1, 2012)

Ww.....
Amazing..


----------



## raulgz (Dec 29, 2009)

this is p0rn, +18 thread , i love the xes z50 installs but this is so crazy with things like that 



>


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

Sony Xes Z-50 Tuning Part 1

Circuit modification



















graph measuring Before modifying circuit 










Modified state graph measuring circuit


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

Sony Xes Z-50 Tuning Part 2

Replacing discrete op


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Wow look at that!! you the man!!! (that means awesome!!)


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

Sony Xes Z-50 Tuning Part 3

Replacement transformers Lundal... 










power stage op loaderstain film capacitors, Removing coupling capacitors










Capacitor wima(red)...


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

Passive components...


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

Impregnated coil

The original ....










Impregnated coil production





































Production failure...

Henry instability value ...

Challenge again ...


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Amazing work, I can't imagine topping XES gear.


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

Mounting Dakota ...










Harley-Davidson motorcycles, including high-quality Dakota is been developed. 

At first, I thought the only star that is simply wonderful eopeotneundeyo interested ... 

Volts, amps, temperature, etc. while operating the audio system, albeit belatedly became aware that a requirement.











Dakota and the pending mount 

Being installed to form resin and mdf











Amp meter. 

The current audio is switched on, and after 20 minute of figure 40A can see current flows back and forth. 

Turn on the first cold start in the morning to well over 100A at it. 

Alternator and the battery is discharged during the night, and other electronics are going to draw electricity while the stabilization time where there are many ttyaemun a period of time right after you turn on the ignition current to eat an awful lot. 

Turn right to throw me to the stabilization point, the audio directly from the vehicle to throw the burden on the alternator, and other power devices is a lot to give. 

Doenhu current value is stabilized so that other electrical devices, it is important that operation.











Connected to the main battery volt meter. Check the voltage of the vehicle can be changed. 

And if you fall below a certain voltage flashes flashes a warning. Frog is set to 11.8V me.











Amplifier temperature meter. 

If you like me in the middle of a wheat Butt temperature sensor amplifier neundeyo silencers ... 

Out the best sound from your system ttyae can check the temperature of the amplifier and ... Whether the amplifier is stabilized after a somewhat unknown. 

In addition, the amplifier is ON, the usual high or too low, or the temperature and bias of the amplifier is one geotyieoseo jyeotgeona play action chwihalsu just be aware of abnormalities.











CDT 8848 Espirt dedicated Volt meter. 

The left and the right side is the battery itself, the battery charging voltage for driving the cdt voltage. 

At first, as 16.5v volt battery is exhausted to drive through and falls.




















Accessory items which saw only minor thought ... Mounted directly on the car audio system utilizes saw seems a must.


----------



## Danny Adams (Mar 1, 2012)

Dakota digital for harley?
Nice work, keep going mate, Im waiting for nu video


----------



## PPI2500F1 (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow, impressive build project! Is the CD Transport (CDT 8848 Esprit) available to purchase anywhere in the US? Never seen one before....


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

PPI2500F1 said:


> Wow, impressive build project! Is the CD Transport (CDT 8848 Esprit) available to?purchase anywhere in the US? Never seen one before....


If the production is made in the Republic of Korea produces limited edition of 10 without making it anymore.^^~~


----------



## nikohifi (May 19, 2008)

lee4767 said:


> If the production is made in the Republic of Korea produces limited edition of 10 without making it anymore.^^~~


Hello lee4767, compliments for the work, impressed . Where it is possible buy a CDT 8848 Esprit?


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

KR 300B tube amp production

Minister of the KR 300B 300B of the main. 

Testing of the photo above for the test adopted Electro Harmonix tubes look.











It is seen from the side view. 

Sylvania tube attached to chodangwan also looks like ...












It is seen from the above figure. 

Separation of the two substrates and substantially essentially mono a mono configuration.











It looks very deumjik do wooram looked closely. It is shown that the power supply to the back of the KR 300B.











KR 300B and the core power supply KR 6550PP look. 

The main board and the power supply is fully detachable yiraseo eliminate mutual interference can be a more reliable power supply. 

In addition to the constant-voltage power supply rectification is a mixture of advanced features and latest technologies are been intensive.











And the output from the power supply to the state gajorip part be linked to the test.











Electricity is applied to test the look. 

Youngrong tube around the next morning. Figure I do not see a light emitting .. ^ ^;











It is seen from the above figure.











Dedicated power supply and car design, perfect noise isolation, this will be completed soon. 

Will be much anticipated. 

6550pp, as the co-author of a tube amp.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

300B mobile amp? Wow!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

So awesome loving it.


----------



## zrken (Apr 8, 2012)

BEyond brilliant!


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

Oyaide OR800 speakercable From Nirvana S-X LTD speakercable Replaced...


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I would love to build a 300b or a 45 amp for the car.

Do you guys have any intention on selling these amps?


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

thehatedguy said:


> I would love to build a 300b or a 45 amp for the car.
> 
> Do you guys have any intention on selling these amps?



How many people get together make write.^^


----------



## Pad (Mar 22, 2009)

One of the most impressive builds I've ever seen.


----------



## soundboy (Jun 19, 2009)

Is very cool have use the Sony` Z50 headunit


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

bump


----------



## Deathjunior (Aug 2, 2011)

subscribed


----------



## Kazuhiro (Apr 28, 2015)

Holy moly. Words cannot do my justice for my amazement. 
What is the difference in the cars weight before and after?
This may be the most advanced build I've seen on here. If not please link me!


----------



## lexxm6 (Jan 23, 2009)

What is the prototype of head unit case?


----------



## lexxm6 (Jan 23, 2009)

I mean for 8848


----------



## lexxm6 (Jan 23, 2009)

Know anyone working contacts *lee4767*?
Thanks!


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

The new system configuration

accuton 3 -way system


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

c79, c220

































































Twitter : accuton d20
Mid-range : accuton c79
Mid- woofer : accuton c220
Subwoofer : eton 11inch


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

http://serviceapi.nmv.naver.com/flash/convertIframeTag.nhn?vid=8E588FD0F0124CC104F0066735E3D06D5CF2&outKey=V1252ed00f8a9a5eecad2958a71b7c080a8c492b9ca540afe75fd958a71b7c080a8c4&width=720&height=438

Change system sounds ago


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

http://serviceapi.nmv.naver.com/flash/convertIframeTag.nhn?vid=B7F447BD5708110C627713F6A02ACE72814A&outKey=V124d81025dfe54734f72d852dbeac3e156a991a8bb9364f65523d852dbeac3e156a9&width=720&height=438


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Someone should be seriously ****ed up in the head to do install like that, I like it very much!


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

Car only 300b tube amplifier


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

Victor_inox said:


> Someone should be seriously ****ed up in the head to do install like that, I like it very much!



I have already completed....


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

Car only 6550pp tube amplifier


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

lee4767 said:


> I have already completed....


That was refreshing, thank you!


----------



## Kazuhiro (Apr 28, 2015)

This install goes to insane lengths...but we'll never know


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: SONY XES Z-50 SYSTEM Build*

So Accuton ceramic mids and diamond tweets? Not sure this is getting topped anytime soon.


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

Each catch and a pillar masking


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: SONY XES Z-50 SYSTEM Build*



teldzc1 said:


> So Accuton ceramic mids and diamond tweets? Not sure this is getting topped anytime soon.


Accuton diamond tweet D20


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

Kazuhiro said:


> This install goes to insane lengths...but we'll never know


Come visit to South Korea


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

Victor_inox said:


> Someone should be seriously ****ed up in the head to do install like that, I like it very much!



Ready 2 years, It has installed for three months.:laugh:


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

lexxm6 said:


> Know anyone working contacts *lee4767*?
> Thanks!



8848 is not available anymore.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Damn taking level 12 ! This ****ing awesome


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

H-O-L-L-Y-S-#[email protected]


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

nice drivers!


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

Ahhhmm 

https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...-6-3/4-diamond-dome-tweeter-89.5db-d20n-6-31/

1800USD each!


----------



## stixzerjan (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: SONY XES Z-50 SYSTEM Build*

Speechless..

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Heard Accutone drivers in a car on McIntosh amplification and Pioneer ODR HU+proc........just awesome.....


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

a complete filler


----------



## lexxm6 (Jan 23, 2009)

lee4767 said:


> a complete filler


Hi!
Check the PM, please.

Best regards.
Alex.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: SONY XES Z-50 SYSTEM Build*

Lee do you still have a passive crossover? Did you change it for the new drivers?


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

lexxm6 said:


> Hi!
> Check the PM, please.
> 
> Best regards.
> Alex.



I'm not sure what information .


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: SONY XES Z-50 SYSTEM Build*



teldzc1 said:


> Lee do you still have a passive crossover? Did you change it for the new drivers?



It traded at a 3 -way 2-way passive.

scanspeak 2way >>> accuton 3way change 

Installation is expected to post photos soon .


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

The enclosure door installation ACCUTON C220


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

lee4767 said:


> The enclosure door installation ACCUTON C220


Wow! First time seeing a door off the hinges for audio work. Keep up the good work!


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

Primarily to end my iron door masking is the process of creating the framework to secure the enclosure door trim.



























































































It is the state a handle to give a slope of the mold space for enclosure of each cycle as Resin


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: SONY XES Z-50 SYSTEM Build*


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

EmptyKim said:


> Wow! First time seeing a door off the hinges for audio work. Keep up the good work!


Used car prices fell ... ㅠ

Thank!~~^^


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

Fiberglass enclosure work


----------



## lexxm6 (Jan 23, 2009)

Lee, please, read personal message from me. Do you have a skype or some other messanger for fast communication ?


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

This is Incredible!


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

lexxm6 said:


> Lee, please, read personal message from me. Do you have a skype or some other messanger for fast communication ?


I do not know what that means ㅠ

Do not speak English well.


----------



## lexxm6 (Jan 23, 2009)

?? ??? ???? ???? ?? ??? ????. ??? ?? ?? ?? ?? ????? ?? ???? ?????

Sorry, guys! Need to contact...


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

Is it any questions ?


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

lexxm6 said:


> ?? ??? ???? ???? ?? ??? ????. ??? ?? ?? ?? ?? ????? ?? ???? ?????
> 
> Sorry, guys! Need to contact...



Is it any questions ?


----------



## lexxm6 (Jan 23, 2009)

Skype? ICQ? FACEBOOK? I can't write Korean here. And don't know it well. I have some questions about 8848.


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

lexxm6 said:


> Skype? ICQ? FACEBOOK? I can't write Korean here. And don't know it well. I have some questions about 8848.


cd transport , then this is to create 10 limited end could not be created anymore.

No author.

In Korea, I can not find anymore.


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

lexxm6 said:


> Skype? ICQ? FACEBOOK? I can't write Korean here. And don't know it well. I have some questions about 8848.



The author finally disappeared in 2010 . ㅠ


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

Can we get a video of this mobile sonic heaven? 

Please?!?!?!


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

eddieg said:


> Can we get a video of this mobile sonic heaven?
> 
> Please?!?!?!


I tell you exactly what the video? 

accuton 3 -way video will upload soon.


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

eddieg said:


> Can we get a video of this mobile sonic heaven?
> 
> Please?!?!?!


The video was recorded in the middle of the installation . ^^


http://serviceapi.nmv.naver.com/flash/convertIframeTag.nhn?vid=D0AA3264EA689C8720BA7F0CCCD89C1657BB&outKey=V1247e502c949f4a3b41c7e48f7778b839e76c93062875d3080db7e48f7778b839e76&width=720&height=438


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

My god! 

I know this is nothing that can be "transferred" via such a video but it just gives a small glimpse of what that sound system really is and it should be phenomenal at real life. 

Thank you!


----------



## jackies (Jan 14, 2010)

Lee, thanks for taking pictures and videos and posting it all!
Great project! I love the Accutons too, good to see somebody installing them in the car!


----------



## lexxm6 (Jan 23, 2009)

lee4767 said:


> The author finally disappeared in 2010 . ㅠ


Thanks and very sorry.
I really want to know what kind of body he used for this transport.
Can you check, please, have it some stickers, labels or engraving on the body?
Looks like Nakamichi td1200, but it is very expensive way 

May be donor is some cd-rom or dvd-rom?

I'd like to buy one transport, but I don't know who the owners...


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: SONY XES Z-50 SYSTEM Build*

I can't believe it's all passive crossovers. Do you use any of the DSP features of the Sony?


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: SONY XES Z-50 SYSTEM Build*



teldzc1 said:


> I can't believe it's all passive crossovers. Do you use any of the DSP features of the Sony?


xes multi-position selection

Tweet Front ch Tweets + Mid-range

Rear ch mid- woofer 

Sub ch Subwoofer

Passive multi-system


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

lexxm6 said:


> Thanks and very sorry.
> I really want to know what kind of body he used for this transport.
> Can you check, please, have it some stickers, labels or engraving on the body?
> Looks like Nakamichi td1200, but it is very expensive way
> ...



cd transport will not be made ​​by the company

There are no private labels , such as creating an individual basis.

cdt also made ​​the case that the minute I personally produced by milling machine.

To create 10 limited edition is very difficult to get moving more .. ㅠ


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

Whoa. Thank you for sharing this project with us. Absolutely amazing!


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

Kellyo77 said:


> Whoa. Thank you for sharing this project with us. Absolutely amazing!


Thank you.! ^^~~


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

Enclosure and door trim finishing operations


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

파이터 일리치 차이콥스키 - 1812년 서곡 op. 49

녹화된 영상 듣기






Final Sound... : 네이버 블로그







blog.naver.com


----------



## Dubstep (Apr 7, 2010)

lee4767 said:


> cd transport will not be made ​​by the company
> 
> There are no private labels , such as creating an individual basis.
> 
> ...


If you happen to take apart or disassemble the cd transport at anytime in the future for any reason, please take LOTS of pictures of transport inner workings and mechanisms! Even the outside of it would help people understand etc. Many of us are gear heads and machinists by trade. This can be replicated no prob with as many cnc machines begging for work here in the USA. The cost might not be the cheapest, but the good stuff never is! Lets share all knowledge


----------



## lexxm6 (Jan 23, 2009)

Dubstep said:


> If you happen to take apart or disassemble the cd transport at anytime in the future for any reason, please take LOTS of pictures of transport inner workings and mechanisms! Even the outside of it would help people understand etc. Many of us are gear heads and machinists by trade. This can be replicated no prob with as many cnc machines begging for work here in the USA. The cost might not be the cheapest, but the good stuff never is! Lets share all knowledge


Thanks. You see my thoughts. I have some CD-PRO transport modules and would like to make hand made car transport for my own hand maded car multibit D/A converter , but I can not find suitable housing with a sliding tray for the correct design module mounting.


----------



## lee4767 (Nov 16, 2013)

Enclosure and amplifier rack completion


----------



## soundboy (Jun 19, 2009)

Is more news in this project?


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

whats the blue stuff on the doors foam or some sort of body filler


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

SUBSCRIBED for updates also... 

I've seen your CD transport on various other pages and would also like to know more/photo's if when possible?

thanks in advance for sharing


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

This is a neat build


----------

